# Amplificador Cerwin Vega A-400



## Edu-D (Feb 16, 2011)

Comparto este circuito de amplificador Cerwin Vega A-400... Subo diagramas... Compañeros del foro alguien ha probado uno de estos...

Algunas Caracteristicas:

(per channel)
8 ohms, 20-20 kHz:  225w
4 ohms, 20-20 kHz:  350w
IM distortion, (SMPTE) from 0.25w to full power, 8Ω:  0.3%
Damping Factor ref. 50Hz, 8Ω:  250

Saludos

Ver el archivo adjunto Cerwin Vega A-400.zip
Ver el archivo adjunto Cerwin Vega A-400 Completo.zip


----------

